# strange catfish



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

today we went fishing at our spot as in we it was me and my freind Adrian would catch a perch and use it for bait and adrian caught this huge catfish that was black and spotted from head to tail . here is a picture of what it looked like. but it was way smaller than this i was hoping if somebody could show me some of your pictures.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Too funny rapalakid! If you caught one that looked like that but was way smaller, wayyyy smaller, it would be a madtom if it had a eel like tail, or a bullhead if it had a regular tail.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My guess is that you had a small oppeloosa cat. I'm not sure of that spelling though.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

A pollywog?


----------

